# عندي اقتراح



## HABIB YAS03 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*عندي اقتراح للمشرفين*

*لماذا لا تفتحو قسم خاص بالرياضة؟*

*قسم رياضي*


​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عندي اقتراح*

فكرة جامدة جدا جدا و نعمل تخصصات للرياصة يعنى مثلا كرة قدم و مصارعة و غيرها فكرة جميلة منك يا  ana 100 100​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عندي اقتراح*

*ننتظر موافقة المشرفين وادراة المنتدى*


----------



## Ramzi (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عندي اقتراح*

أضم صوتي لصوتكم
فانا معلوماتي الرياضية ممتازة
واتمنى وجود منتدى رياضي

انا بقترح انكم تعملوه والا :gun:


----------



## اغريغوريوس (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عندي اقتراح*

طب ما فية المنتدى الترفيهي تقدر تكتبوا فية


----------



## jim_halim (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عندي اقتراح*


إقتراح جميل جداً .. 

و أنا شخصياً بحب الرياضة و المواضيع الرياضية 

و متابع جيد لأخبار الرياضة ..

و أتمني فعلاً أن إدارة المنتدي تبحث في إمكانية إنشاء قسم للرياضة 


​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عندي اقتراح*

نرجو من ماي روك النظر في الموضوع


----------



## Ramzi (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عندي اقتراح*

يالله يا ماي روك
افتحلنى منتدى رياضي:ranting:
وحطة بالمنتدى الترفيهي ...

انا مستعد لاكون عضو فعال و نشيط:yahoo:


:ranting:افتحوا لنا منتدى رياضي :ranting:


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عندي اقتراح*

*ماي روك  افتحوا لنا قسم رياضي*   :a82:

*وانا ساكون عضو فعال فيه   :spor22:*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عندي اقتراح*

فعلا يا جماعة و انا معلوماتى بالمصارعة ممتااااااااااازة ياريت MY ROCK يستجيب لرأينا​


----------



## My Rock (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عندي اقتراح*

يا احبة, تصويتكم و افكاركم جائت في فوقتها, فقبل طرحكم كنا ندرس الفكرة, و نحن بصدد التحضير لقسم رياضي مع بطولة اوربا لكرة القدم...

الفكرة ستنفذ لكن سنأخذ بعض الوقت لطرحها..

سلام و نعمة


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عندي اقتراح*



My Rock قال:


> يا احبة, تصويتكم و افكاركم جائت في فوقتها, فقبل طرحكم كنا ندرس الفكرة, و نحن بصدد التحضير لقسم رياضي مع بطولة اوربا لكرة القدم...
> 
> الفكرة ستنفذ لكن سنأخذ بعض الوقت لطرحها..
> 
> سلام و نعمة


 


*بجد يا ماي روك*
*متشكر *
*قسم رياضي شي جميل*
*واشكرك على الموافقة وتصويتك بالموافقة*​


----------



## Ramzi (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عندي اقتراح*

يحيا العدل :999:
يحيا العدل :999:
يحيا العدل :999:

شكرا ماي روك ..
ونرجوا افتتاح المنتدى سريعا ً :spor22:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عندي اقتراح*

شكرا يا زعيمنا My Rock و فى انتظار انشاءة​


----------



## تونى 2010 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عندي اقتراح*

بيب بيب اهلى


----------



## Ramzi (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عندي اقتراح*

رح انبلش ببث النعرات بين المشاركين الرياضيين

انا اشجع بالمنتخبات الارجنتين
وبالاندية برشلونه
وفي اردننا الغالي 

الفيصلي​


----------



## K A T Y (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عندي اقتراح*

_*فكرة حلوة قوي يا ana 100 100*_

_*وميرسي ياروك ربنا يخليك لينا*_

_*وتعيش وتبدع في هذا المنتدي الغالي*_
​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عندي اقتراح*

*امتى راح يتم قتح القسم الرياضي؟*​


----------



## totty (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عندي اقتراح*

_ربنا معاكوا 
والى الامام دائما_​


----------



## Ramzi (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عندي اقتراح*

احنا حنستنى كتيييير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
:smi420: اسرعوا     :smi420:


----------



## محب للعذراء (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عندي اقتراح*

و انا يا اخواني اضم صوتي لصوتكم


----------



## قلم حر (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عندي اقتراح*

اٍقتراح جميل جدا .
و أكرر كلام الأخ روك بأن الموضوع مطروح للنقاش منذ فتره .....و تم الاٍتفاق على أن تكون بطولة أوروربا القادمه ( أو قبلها بأسبوعين ) هي الفتره الأمثل للاٍفتتاح .
طبعا اٍختيار هذا الوقت الذي قد يكون متأخرا في نظر الكثيرين له أسباب عده ...... و أهمها أننا لا نقرأ اي مواضيع رياضيه تطرح في المنتدى العام ( الذي يقبل المواضيع الرياضيه ) .
قبل البطوله الأوروبيه سنحاول أن ننظم عمل القسم الرياضي بين المشرفين و الأعضاء المباركين ( المهتمين بالرياضه و المتابعين بشكل جيد و المتفرغين للمنتدى آنذاك ) !!
و أنا من ضمن المؤيدين بشده لهذا القسم ........لكن طموحنا لنوعية هذا القسم كبير جدا ......و هذا من أسباب تأخير التطبيق حتى نستعد بصوره جيده فنبدأ بدايه تليق بمكانة منتديات الكنيسه .
المهم :
بعد التشجيع الجيد للفكره و كثره المتطوعين .......قد نصل مع الاٍداره العليا لفكره مرحليه بسيطه و مؤقته للتعود على القسم المقترح ( خلال الأشهر التي تفصلنا عن اٍفتتاحه ) ......و سأحاول أن أبحثها مع الاٍداره العليا بأقرب وقت ممكن ...... و اٍن كانت منطقيه و مقبوله لا أظنها ستتأخر أبدا .
أما للعضو الفيصلاوي فأقول له :
الفيصلي ليس الزعيم !!
بل الزعيم و العميد و الفريق الماسي أيضا !!
موفقون .


----------

